# My Most Recommended Recordings of Works from the TC Project - 71 - 75



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

.

*71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D*
*Quartet:* Borodin Quartet
(1962)










*72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, op. 16*
*Conductor:* Previn
*Soloist:* Ashkenazy
*Orchestra:* London Symphony Orchestra
(1975)










*73. Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17*
*Conductor:* Jacobs
*Main Cast:* Larmore, Schlick, Fink, Ragin, Rørholm, Zanasi 
*Orchestra:* Concerto Köln	
(1991)










*74. Chopin: Nocturnes*
*Piano:* Arrau
(1978)










*75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished"*
*Conductor:* Jochum
*Orchestra:* Boston Symphony Orchestra 
(1973)


----------

